Ask HN: What are you doing this weekend? - vs2
======
rayxi271828
Just bought a copy of this book, and started reading it:
[https://www.amazon.com/Model-Thinker-What-Need-Know-
ebook/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Model-Thinker-What-Need-Know-
ebook/dp/B07B8LHBVZ/)

(Authored by the same Scott Page who teaches the Model Thinking Coursera
course. I came across the recommendation in a recent HN thread, but found
watching videos to be too slow.)

------
modmans2nd
Finishing the drywall repair in my entryway

------
masterofmyself
taking it easy; schoolwork which includes algorithms and data structures.

